# Need Everyday Dinnerware Suggestions



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm looking into new everyday dishes and would love some recommendations for dinnerware that doesn't get flaming hot in microwave, are lightweight and durable for arthritic hands, and are dishwasher safe. 

I'm wanting to stay under $100 for a service of 8. I was thinking about Corelle (the weight and durability sound perfect for us), but keep reading conflicting information about whether they get too hot in the microwave.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Corielle, hands down. They look great, are durable, dishwasher safe and do not get flaming hot in the microwave. Mine have been dropped on the counters, floors, in the sink, everywhere! Not a crack or chip, let alone breaking. I have some other dishware that get dangerously hot in the microwave.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Corelle here, I find that they do get a bit hot in the microwave but only as hot as the food in them. I like that I can store a service for 12 in a smallish area and love the different colors I had to chose from


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have broken a couple of Corel dishes, but they hit concrete.

They don't get hot themselves, but they will let the heat of the food come through from microwaving or if you ladle hot soup into a bowl and then pick it up.

Overall, I'd give them 9 out of 10 points.


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

Corelle. I've had the same dishes for years and years. I've broken one by dropping it on the concrete driveway.

Be careful to get a pattern you really like because you will have them quite a while.

deb
in wi


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Yup...Corelle here too!


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

I recently purchased a set of corelle and I think that they do feel hotter coming out of microwave than the stoneware. I also find that if I dish out something hot, that the heat transfers through the glass quickly, this is most likely the reason for the problem with the microwave. 

I am really liking the corelle that I have. I purchased a plain white set, the plates are square and so are the bowls, that takes a little getting used to.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Corelle. Had it 20-25 yrs. Chose the Winter White, because I can use any tablecloth or decorations and it always looks nice. Try Craigslist. Might hit a deal.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I had stoneware of two different styles for many year. The last set I could only get about 8 plates and bowls in my cabinet. I couldn't get them all in my dishwasher!

I just purchased a set of Corelle. Well, actually 4 sets! I now have 16 dinner plates, 16 sandwich plates and 16 bowls all on one shelf in my cabinet!! And I can get all 32 plates in the dishwasher at one time.

I've not had them a huge time, but they're holding up to my 2yo wanting to 'help Mom' with the dishwasher! I bought white ones with red bands around the outside...not too over done.


----------



## Arkansasfarmgal (Oct 12, 2007)

I vote for Corelle too. I'm still using the set my mom had when I was a kid at home. I also have the set my parents bought my grandma years ago. 
My mom still uses Corelle. We were looking at dinnerware last week at Kohl's, admiring the gorgeous, but expensive, Fiestaware but mom said she couldn't use it even if she could afford it because it's too heavy for her arthritic hands.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

I tried stoneware - too heavy. LOVE Corelle! Yes it can be hot coming out of the microwave but thats what oven mitts are for...  It can also break, but it takes quite a bit to do so. The set we have is 20 something years old and we are starting to loose pieces more often when they are dropped. When the time comes to purchase another set I plan to go with Corelle again.


----------



## dezingg (Feb 25, 2010)

Corelle here too. Just make sure you buy enough to keep you happy. You can't always find the same pattern later. 
I can't stand their plastic & metal flatware though.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Wow! I wondered why mine were holding together as long as they have (Corelle)!


----------



## Texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

Corelle ware.
I have 4 different patterns going. 
Love the stuff I can drop them and nothing happens.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Another Corelle user here and I've had my set for 25 years. I also have a set of stoneware, but rarely use it except when I have bunches of people to eat here and need the extra plates.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Wife has corelle too and paper plates :help: Those things are tough as a anvil :bouncy:


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Correlle here as well. I got a bunch of extra pieces at WalMart several years back to increase my set. I have had my set for over 15 years and still love it.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I have Corelle now and I think they transfer the heat quickly. I like them okay for everyday use. I really liked my Phaltzgraff(but too many moves and they have been lost). They are a little on the heavy side but are micro/dw and oven safe.


----------



## the mama (Mar 1, 2006)

I have corelle that is OLD. I have found that microwaving it makes it brittle and when droped it shatters into a million pieces. Havind said that, I still use it and have bought a new set that does not have that problem. Yes pick a pattern that you like as you will have it a long time.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

You've all convinced me. Corelle it is! Thanks so much!

When I looked at their website, I was surprised at all the REALLY ugly patterns there are...LOL.:huh: There are a few though that aren't too bad, but I'm thinking of just going with the white (plus a service for 4 is only $29) and then it will go with everything and every food.


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

I have always had Corelle too. On Black Friday I was able to get them for $13 a set. I bought the Cottage Pattern. I also have the Friendship pattern from about 15 yrs ago. The only time they have chipped is when they hit against something really hard. You cant beat them for normal every day use. I have bought the plain white platters from Walmart since I couldnt find them in the same pattern.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Another think I like about correlle is that it is thin and stacks so nicely. I have some newer stoneware, and it is all chipped already. The corelle just goes on and on without damage.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I was slow coming to Corelle. Been married 17 years, and finally about 2 yrs ago bought some corelle plates (Country cottage pattern) to be the third replacement of my everyday dinnerware. I wish I'd gone with Corelle sooner! Not one of those plates has broken or chipped yet, which around here is saying alot!

As far as microwaving goes, I can't vouch for that. Don't use the microwave for much, and don't allow 'good' or 'everyday' dishes in it. When something needs to be microwaved (usually leftovers) it's on the dish it was stored in from the fridge, or on one of my few surviving dishes from previous sets.

I love pfaltzgraf too, that's my 'wedding' set and is only used on special occasions. I have the "Trousseau", a very thin, light set, as pfaltzgraf goes, but the Corelle is still much lighter weight and takes up less room in the cupboard.


----------



## Jenni979 (Jan 27, 2010)

the mama said:


> I have corelle that is OLD. I have found that microwaving it makes it brittle and when droped it shatters into a million pieces. Havind said that, I still use it and have bought a new set that does not have that problem. Yes pick a pattern that you like as you will have it a long time.


My parents had the blue & white corelle for decades... You used to be able drop them on the granite counters and NOTHING would happen... Now, if you put one down too hard, in the sink, it's like they blow up. You get millions of tiny shards EVERYWHERE.

So, they just went out and bought a new set. They are just as durable as the old ones used to be. My Dad tends to be REALLY rough on dishes. I bought them some nice stonewear last year (before they got the new corelle) and they are all chipped.

We have a stonewear service for 20 and although I love the color and the heft of the dishes... We can't get the dinner plates to fit in any cabinets we have EVER had. You can get them in, but then the doors wont close all the way... Grrr!


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Jenni,
I think what happens with Corelle is that every time the get banged around without breaking they get micro cracks. Then finally when they have had enough they just shatter. I have had that happen with some old dishes too...it's always the old ones that seem to do that.


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm SOOOO glad this thread came up! I've been using my father's set of stoneware dishes, you know the ones you could "save" up for at the grocery store like 25 years ago, and they are finally starting to dwindle down in numbers because of chips, cracks or just broken to bits. It's taken a while though as he had a set of twelve.

Anyways, I've been too cheap to just replace my stoneware so I've been waiting for the eventual end of the stoneware, and it looks as if it's right around the corner. I've had a few mismatched pieces of Corelle & I just love them! After reading this post, I have no question that I'm going to go with Corelle now. 

As for the "ugly" factor, I thought that too. But I just went on their website, www.corelle.com and saw some of the new patterns & they aren't that bad! I just remember the tigerlilly & other retro-but-not-in-a-good-lookn-way pieces and figured I'd just have to go with white. But after seeing their website, I think I could pick out a pattern that I'd like to have for the next 20 years! Check it out!


----------



## Jenni979 (Jan 27, 2010)

Trisha in WA said:


> Jenni,
> I think what happens with Corelle is that every time the get banged around without breaking they get micro cracks. Then finally when they have had enough they just shatter. I have had that happen with some old dishes too...it's always the old ones that seem to do that.


Thanks, Trisha!!!

We were wondering if it was from them being used in teh microwave... I never even thought of micro-cracking from just plain wear & tear. That TOTALLY makes sense! 

Thanks, again!


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

I have tinware in western horsey patterns but it chips and of course you can't use it in the microwave. So I have some soup plates, bowls & serving pieces in, you guessed it, Corelle. I guess that's what my next dishes will be when the tin stuff gets too chipped to use. I wondered what everyone else had!


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow, I checked out that website, they Do have some cool new patterns! May be time to replace my old stuff (20 year hand me downs, also Corelle)


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I finally got rid of the Corelle I had since I left home over 30 years ago, that my parents bought when I was a teenager. It is still going strong in my kid's house! That stuff must be at least 40 years old and only a few pieces have been broken. I had NO complaints except I was bored with it and wanted something that would break before my grandkids were stuck with it! lol 

I got some stoneware I really liked, fairly cheap, but pretty. I'll probably have to take the Corelle back once I wear that out...


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

WIHH, I LOVE that Indian Summer pattern! My mom had it, and my MIL has it. But my Corelle is white...I can always change out the placemats/tablecloths to get a different effect!


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Hay! what gives :shrug: I looked and can't find my pattern LOL Makes me glad I got my service for 12 with serving dishes when I did. 
I also went from wonderful, but heavy and chipping stoneware to my pretty corelle.


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

Karen said:


> When I looked at their website, I was surprised at all the REALLY ugly patterns there are...LOL.:huh: There are a few though that aren't too bad, but I'm thinking of just going with the white (plus a service for 4 is only $29) and then it will go with everything and every food.


We have a white set because I didn't like the patterns. I have bought a couple of white bowls at garage sales from time to time and they always seem to match my set 

deb
in wi


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Corelle here, too.  
We got a double set for our wedding 13 years ago. The glasses didn't survive my kids' early years, but the plates/bowls are still going strong. (Not only have they survived children, dishwashing, microwaving, etc, but we've moved them 11 times!)
We got a nice, simple blue floral pattern that I still like.

So far as "glasses," I now use the plastic measuring cups that come in the bag of milk replacer. lol


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

Wow, I can't remember a thread with so much approval! I have Corelle too.


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

I have two white Corelle plates that get used all the time. They are more than 30 years old, and I think we started out with four place settings. They disappeared over the years, were used as plant drip plates, etc. 

My main everyday dishes are Pfaltzgraff - the Yorketowne pattern. I have a lot of the serving pieces, including pitchers and cheese servers and stuff. And canisters, and......it is all also pretty close to 30 years old. 

I don't dare look at another dish set. Well maybe just a peek at the Corelle website......


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

I just bought some really nice white corelle dishes last year. They have fluted edges and are really elegent. I love them!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Another way to break Corelle dishes is to have your 5 year old catch a bug under a bowl, and leave it in the driveway. Then run over it with a 57 Chevy. 

The bug didn't fare so well, either.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

White Corelle, got tired of the daisy pattern after about 25 years and got a set of Plain White. Lightweight and unbreakable.


----------



## SoINgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

I guess me and corelle just don't get along. I hate them. I have broken most of my mother's and I have broken almost every piece that I have ever owned. I use stoneware now. At least if it gets a chip in it you can still use it, the other stuff just shatters. I also like the stoneware bowls better because you can put something hot in it and still be able to hold on to the bowl (especially nice for young kids), corelle bowls get very hot all over.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Corelle here, too.
I got bored with my white plates with the blue rims and foolishly gave them away. Would love to have that same design, but can't find it.

Now I look for Corelle dishes at yard and second hand sales. 

stef


----------

